# Safari : "safari Quit Unexpectedly"



## djsick2000 (Jan 1, 2015)

Dear All,

I need some help I have my safari that keep quiting expectedly every time I try to open it. 

That is the error detail, anyone have a clue was is going on ? Thanks ! 

The full error message is too long to be post (10.000 letters max)... I will put a little more in a next post.

beggining of the Error message : 

Process:               Safari [713]
Path:                  /Applications/Safari.app/Contents/MacOS/Safari
Identifier:            com.apple.Safari
Version:               8.0.2 (10600.2.5)
Build Info:            WebBrowser-7600002005000000~1
Code Type:             X86-64 (Native)
Parent Process:        ??? [1]
Responsible:           Safari [713]
User ID:               501

Date/Time:             2015-01-01 22:36:01.304 +0100
OS Version:            Mac OS X 10.10.1 (14B25)
Report Version:        11
Anonymous UUID:        843C6F28-EA5A-6AA9-1CC8-EF345AF81E4F


Time Awake Since Boot: 1900 seconds

Crashed Thread:        17

Exception Type:        EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGSEGV)
Exception Codes:       KERN_INVALID_ADDRESS at 0x0000000000000020

External Modification Warnings:
Thread creation by external task.

VM Regions Near 0x20:
--> 
    __TEXT                 000000010a7a2000-000000010a7a3000 [    4K] r-x/rwx SM=COW  /Applications/Safari.app/Contents/MacOS/Safari

Application Specific Information:
Process Model:
Multiple Web Processes

Enabled Extensions:
com.betafish.adblockforsafari-UAMUU4S2D9 (102.15 - 2.15) AdBlock
com.genieo.safari-K444F5Z2ZH (1 - 1.2) Omnibar


Thread 0:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib           0x00007fff97bf252e mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libsystem_kernel.dylib           0x00007fff97bf169f mach_msg + 55
2   com.apple.CoreGraphics           0x00007fff91109ff4 _CGSSetSymbolicHotKeyEnabled + 113
3   com.apple.HIToolbox               0x00007fff975b7a2b SyncHandwritingHotKey + 390
4   com.apple.HIToolbox               0x00007fff975b68fd _FirstEventTime + 1086
5   com.apple.HIToolbox               0x00007fff975b6385 RunCurrentEventLoopInMode + 49
6   com.apple.HIToolbox               0x00007fff975b60be ReceiveNextEventCommon + 179
7   com.apple.HIToolbox               0x00007fff975b5ffb _BlockUntilNextEventMatchingListInModeWithFilter + 71
8   com.apple.AppKit                 0x00007fff89f6f6d1 _DPSNextEvent + 964
9   com.apple.AppKit                 0x00007fff89f6ee80 -[NSApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 194
10  com.apple.Safari.framework       0x000000010a81ead0 -[BrowserApplication nextEventMatchingMask:untilDate:inMode:dequeue:] + 246
11  com.apple.AppKit                 0x00007fff89f62e23 -[NSApplication run] + 594
12  com.apple.AppKit                 0x00007fff89f4e2d4 NSApplicationMain + 1832
13  libdyld.dylib                     0x00007fff8f18b5c9 start + 1

Thread 1:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.libdispatch-manager
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib           0x00007fff97bf822e kevent64 + 10
1   libdispatch.dylib                 0x00007fff89ed0a6a _dispatch_mgr_thread + 52

Thread 2:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib           0x00007fff97bf7946 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff8c0e54a1 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 3:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib           0x00007fff97bf7946 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff8c0e54a1 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 4:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib           0x00007fff97bf7946 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff8c0e54a1 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 5:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib           0x00007fff97bf7946 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff8c0e54a1 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 6:: WebCore: IconDatabase
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib           0x00007fff97bf7132 __psynch_cvwait + 10
1   com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010c3ca88b WebCore::IconDatabase::syncThreadMainLoop() + 411
2   com.apple.WebCore                 0x000000010c3c79d9 WebCore::IconDatabase::iconDatabaseSyncThread() + 361
3   com.apple.JavaScriptCore         0x000000010b589a9f WTF::wtfThreadEntryPoint(void*) + 15
4   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff8c0e72fc _pthread_body + 131
5   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff8c0e7279 _pthread_start + 176
6   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff8c0e54b1 thread_start + 13

Thread 7:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib           0x00007fff97bf7946 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff8c0e54a1 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 8:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib           0x00007fff97bf7946 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff8c0e54a1 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 9:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib           0x00007fff97bf7946 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff8c0e54a1 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 10:: com.apple.CoreAnimation.render-server
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib           0x00007fff97bf252e mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libsystem_kernel.dylib           0x00007fff97bf169f mach_msg + 55
2   com.apple.QuartzCore             0x00007fff9616cd63 CA::Render::Server::server_thread(void*) + 198
3   com.apple.QuartzCore             0x00007fff9616cc96 thread_fun + 25
4   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff8c0e72fc _pthread_body + 131
5   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff8c0e7279 _pthread_start + 176
6   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff8c0e54b1 thread_start + 13

Thread 11:: com.apple.NSURLConnectionLoader
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib           0x00007fff97bf252e mach_msg_trap + 10
1   libsystem_kernel.dylib           0x00007fff97bf169f mach_msg + 55
2   com.apple.CoreFoundation         0x00007fff9020db14 __CFRunLoopServiceMachPort + 212
3   com.apple.CoreFoundation         0x00007fff9020cfdb __CFRunLoopRun + 1371
4   com.apple.CoreFoundation         0x00007fff9020c838 CFRunLoopRunSpecific + 296
5   com.apple.CFNetwork               0x00007fff90f70d20 +[NSURLConnection(Loader) _resourceLoadLoop:] + 434
6   com.apple.Foundation             0x00007fff8b2beb7a __NSThread__main__ + 1345
7   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff8c0e72fc _pthread_body + 131
8   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff8c0e7279 _pthread_start + 176
9   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff8c0e54b1 thread_start + 13


----------



## djsick2000 (Jan 1, 2015)

Thread 12:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib           0x00007fff97bf7946 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff8c0e54a1 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 13:
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib           0x00007fff97bf7946 __workq_kernreturn + 10
1   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff8c0e54a1 start_wqthread + 13

Thread 14:: JavaScriptCore::BlockFree
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib           0x00007fff97bf7132 __psynch_cvwait + 10
1   libc++.1.dylib                   0x00007fff8de99d2e std::__1::condition_variable::__do_timed_wait(std::__1::unique_lock<std::__1::mutex>&, std::__1::chrono::time_point<std::__1::chrono::system_clock, std::__1::chrono::duration<long long, std::__1::ratio<1l, 1000000000l> > >) + 126
2   com.apple.JavaScriptCore         0x000000010b7a53fa JSC::BlockAllocator::waitForDuration(std::__1::chrono::duration<long long, std::__1::ratio<1l, 1000l> >) + 170
3   com.apple.JavaScriptCore         0x000000010b594244 JSC::BlockAllocator::blockFreeingThreadMain() + 84
4   com.apple.JavaScriptCore         0x000000010b589a9f WTF::wtfThreadEntryPoint(void*) + 15
5   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff8c0e72fc _pthread_body + 131
6   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff8c0e7279 _pthread_start + 176
7   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff8c0e54b1 thread_start + 13

Thread 15:: JavaScriptCore::Marking
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib           0x00007fff97bf7132 __psynch_cvwait + 10
1   libc++.1.dylib                   0x00007fff8de99c95 std::__1::condition_variable::wait(std::__1::unique_lock<std::__1::mutex>&) + 47
2   com.apple.JavaScriptCore         0x000000010b59486b JSC::GCThread::waitForNextPhase() + 171
3   com.apple.JavaScriptCore         0x000000010b5946c8 JSC::GCThread::gcThreadMain() + 88
4   com.apple.JavaScriptCore         0x000000010b589a9f WTF::wtfThreadEntryPoint(void*) + 15
5   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff8c0e72fc _pthread_body + 131
6   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff8c0e7279 _pthread_start + 176
7   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff8c0e54b1 thread_start + 13

Thread 16:: com.apple.CFSocket.private
0   libsystem_kernel.dylib           0x00007fff97bf73f6 __select + 10
1   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff8c0e72fc _pthread_body + 131
2   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff8c0e7279 _pthread_start + 176
3   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff8c0e54b1 thread_start + 13

Thread 17 Crashed:
0   libsystem_pthread.dylib           0x00007fff8c0e5695 _pthread_mutex_lock + 87
1   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x00007fff98f25b78 vfprintf_l + 28
2   libsystem_c.dylib                 0x00007fff98f1e620 fprintf + 186
3   ???                               0x000000011391e5dc 0 + 4623295964

Thread 17 crashed with X86 Thread State (64-bit):
  rax: 0x0000000000000000  rbx: 0x00007fff7bb1d1d8  rcx: 0x00007fff7bb1d1f0  rdx: 0x00000000000000a0
  rdi: 0x00007fff7bb1d1f0  rsi: 0x00007fff8c0e5b14  rbp: 0x0000000112d38e30  rsp: 0x0000000112d38db0
   r8: 0x0000000112d3b000   r9: 0x0000000000000054  r10: 0x0000000000000000  r11: 0x0000000000000206
  r12: 0x00007fff7bb1c6b8  r13: 0x0000000000000000  r14: 0x0000000000000000  r15: 0x0000000000000000
  rip: 0x00007fff8c0e5695  rfl: 0x0000000000010246  cr2: 0x0000000000000020
Logical CPU:     1
Error Code:      0x00000004
Trap Number:     14


Binary Images:
       0x10a7a2000 -        0x10a7a2fff  com.apple.Safari (8.0.2 - 10600.2.5) <2225AE13-780E-3234-9A05-9DD6D94EE96C> /Applications/Safari.app/Contents/MacOS/Safari
       0x10a7a8000 -        0x10b0e1ff7  com.apple.Safari.framework (10600 - 10600.2.5) <70257BE2-5D89-3EAA-8863-269880160EEE> /System/Library/StagedFrameworks/Safari/Safari.framework/Versions/A/Safari
       0x10b57f000 -        0x10ba92ff3  com.apple.JavaScriptCore (10600 - 10600.2.1) <ABEF8FB3-6DC5-3FCF-9B4A-1DF6411063B0> /System/Library/StagedFrameworks/Safari/JavaScriptCore.framework/Versions/A/JavaScriptCore
       0x10bbfa000 -        0x10beaefff  com.apple.WebKit (10600 - 10600.2.5) <11CA89A1-A002-3FEB-8046-B31E92003AED> /System/Library/StagedFrameworks/Safari/WebKit.framework/Versions/A/WebKit
       0x10c187000 -        0x10c187fff  com.apple.WebKit2 (10600 - 10600.2.5) <ED09F7D3-1F46-3925-8E11-D6AC3492658E> /System/Library/StagedFrameworks/Safari/WebKit2.framework/Versions/A/WebKit2
       0x10c190000 -        0x10c2ccffb  com.apple.WebKitLegacy (10600 - 10600.2.5) <0A88D3D6-F5BA-30F4-9D09-87DF653759FC> /System/Library/StagedFrameworks/Safari/WebKitLegacy.framework/Versions/A/WebKitLegacy
       0x10c3c3000 -        0x10d368ff7  com.apple.WebCore (10600 - 10600.2.1) <628CB849-0E8D-3071-98A3-55E7D24087DF> /System/Library/StagedFrameworks/Safari/WebCore.framework/Versions/A/WebCore
       0x112d40000 -        0x112d40ff5 +cl_kernels (???) <1C525073-87F8-4CF1-8A1A-649175F52282> cl_kernels
       0x1137eb000 -        0x1138d1fef  unorm8_bgra.dylib (2.4.5) <90797750-141F-3114-ACD0-A71363968678> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenCL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/ImageFormats/unorm8_bgra.dylib
       0x113925000 -        0x113925fff +cl_kernels (???) <DFCD1D78-82B0-4136-BF61-895693B32570> cl_kernels
    0x7fff6222f000 -     0x7fff62265837  dyld (353.2.1) <4696A982-1500-34EC-9777-1EF7A03E2659> /usr/lib/dyld
    0x7fff895b1000 -     0x7fff895c1ff7  libbsm.0.dylib (34) <A3A2E56C-2B65-37C7-B43A-A1F926E1A0BB> /usr/lib/libbsm.0.dylib
    0x7fff895c2000 -     0x7fff895ddfff  com.apple.PackageKit.PackageUIKit (3.0 - 434) <BE4B6C6F-4A32-3DB1-B81B-EF9ADD70E6EA> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PackageKit.framework/Frameworks/PackageUIKit.framework/Versions/A/PackageUIKit
    0x7fff895de000 -     0x7fff895e2ff7  libGIF.dylib (1231) <A349BA73-301E-3EDE-8A31-8ACE827C289E> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libGIF.dylib
    0x7fff895ee000 -     0x7fff8960cff7  com.apple.addressbook.vCard (9.0 - 1499) <B1BC7C0A-A783-3574-8248-BC689F43A0A0> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/vCard.framework/Versions/A/vCard
    0x7fff8960d000 -     0x7fff89618ff7  com.apple.AppSandbox (4.0 - 238) <BC5EE1CA-764A-303D-9989-4041C1291026> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppSandbox.framework/Versions/A/AppSandbox
    0x7fff89652000 -     0x7fff89672fff  com.apple.IconServices (47.1 - 47.1) <E83DFE3B-6541-3736-96BB-26DC5D0100F1> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/IconServices.framework/Versions/A/IconServices
    0x7fff89673000 -     0x7fff89698ff7  libPng.dylib (1231) <2D5AC0EE-4056-3F76-97E7-BBD415F072B5> /System/Library/Frameworks/ImageIO.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libPng.dylib
    0x7fff896d6000 -     0x7fff896f2ff7  com.apple.pluginkit.framework (1.0 - 1) <566FECEA-620F-3E70-8B87-C69A4486811F> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PlugInKit.framework/Versions/A/PlugInKit
    0x7fff896f3000 -     0x7fff896f7fff  libcache.dylib (69) <45E9A2E7-99C4-36B2-BEE3-0C4E11614AD1> /usr/lib/system/libcache.dylib
    0x7fff89705000 -     0x7fff897a4df7  com.apple.AppleJPEG (1.0 - 1) <9BB3D7DF-630A-3E1C-A124-12D6C4D0DE70> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleJPEG.framework/Versions/A/AppleJPEG
    0x7fff897a5000 -     0x7fff897beff7  com.apple.CFOpenDirectory (10.10 - 187) <0ECA5D80-A045-3A2C-A60C-E1605F3AB6BD> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFOpenDirectory.framework/Versions/A/CFOpenDirectory
    0x7fff897bf000 -     0x7fff89800fff  libGLU.dylib (11.0.7) <8037342E-1ECD-385F-B4C3-545CE97B76AE> /System/Library/Frameworks/OpenGL.framework/Versions/A/Libraries/libGLU.dylib
    0x7fff89801000 -     0x7fff8998ffff  libBLAS.dylib (1128) <497912C1-A98E-3281-BED7-E9C751552F61> /System/Library/Frameworks/Accelerate.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/vecLib.framework/Versions/A/libBLAS.dylib
    0x7fff89990000 -     0x7fff89a36fff  com.apple.PDFKit (3.0 - 3.0) <C55D8F39-561D-32C7-A701-46F76D6CC151> /System/Library/Frameworks/Quartz.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/PDFKit.framework/Versions/A/PDFKit
    0x7fff89a37000 -     0x7fff89a3ffff  libsystem_dnssd.dylib (561.1.1) <62B70ECA-E40D-3C63-896E-7F00EC386DDB> /usr/lib/system/libsystem_dnssd.dylib
    0x7fff89d40000 -     0x7fff89d45ff7  com.apple.MediaAccessibility (1.0 - 61) <00A3E0B6-79AC-387E-B282-AADFBD5722F6> /System/Library/Frameworks/MediaAccessibility.framework/Versions/A/MediaAccessibility
    0x7fff89ecc000 -     0x7fff89ef6ff7  libdispatch.dylib (442.1.4) <502CF32B-669B-3709-8862-08188225E4F0> /usr/lib/system/libdispatch.dylib
    0x7fff89ef7000 -     0x7fff89f4affb  libAVFAudio.dylib (118.3) <CC124063-34DF-39E3-921A-2BA3EA8D6F38> /System/Library/Frameworks/AVFoundation.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libAVFAudio.dylib
    0x7fff89f4b000 -     0x7fff8aa8cfff  com.apple.AppKit (6.9 - 1343.16) <C98DB43F-4245-3E6E-A4EE-37DAEE33E174> /System/Library/Frameworks/AppKit.framework/Versions/C/AppKit
    0x7fff8ab44000 -     0x7fff8ab55ff7  libz.1.dylib (55) <88C7C7DE-04B8-316F-8B74-ACD9F3DE1AA1> /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
    0x7fff8ab8f000 -     0x7fff8ab91ffb  libCGXType.A.dylib (772) <7CB71BC6-D8EC-37BC-8243-41BAB086FAAA> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreGraphics.framework/Versions/A/Resources/libCGXType.A.dylib
    0x7fff8ab99000 -     0x7fff8acdbfff  libsqlite3.dylib (168) <7B580EB9-9260-35FE-AE2F-276A2C242BAB> /usr/lib/libsqlite3.dylib
    0x7fff8acdc000 -     0x7fff8ad6dfff  com.apple.SoftwareUpdate.framework (6 - 744) <4EBCE244-C676-3228-BF4B-645B143C1B97>


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 1, 2015)

The first thing that I see is one of your installed extensions is a Genieo extension - which is adware, a type of malware.
Download and run Adware Medic. It will find that extension and remove it. It will also look for other adware that you may have accumulated, and remove those too.
Get it here: http://www.adwaremedic.com/index.php

The crashed Safari thread shows a "pthread_mutex_lock" crash. I've seen this before. It's not simple to sort out. Sometimes it's connected with Skype. If you have Skype installed, you should check that it is an updated version for Yosemite.
If you have Flashplayer plugin, make sure THAT'S up-to-date, too. Should be version 16 something.


----------



## Paul Ashe (Jan 16, 2015)

DeltaMac said:


> The first thing that I see is one of your installed extensions is a Genieo extension - which is adware, a type of malware.
> Download and run Adware Medic. It will find that extension and remove it. It will also look for other adware that you may have accumulated, and remove those too.
> Get it here: http://www.adwaremedic.com/index.php
> 
> ...


Perfect advice, worked first time, THANK YOU.


----------

